
Olefile: Python package to parse, read and write Microsoft OLE2 files - blacksqr
https://pypi.org/project/olefile/
======
NonEUCitizen
Does it handle v4?

[https://www.loc.gov/preservation/digital/formats/fdd/fdd0003...](https://www.loc.gov/preservation/digital/formats/fdd/fdd000392.shtml)

"One major distinction between the versions is that the sector size for
version 3 is of 512 bytes and the sector size for version 4 is 4096 bytes."

